

C-Corp or LLC as Foreigner? - Titusak

We are a business based in Europe, and we decided to etablished a new branch of our business in US next year. (to attract more potential clients)
I read a lot on the subject, and as a foreigner, two choices come to my mind: C-Corp and LLC. Thing is, I really don&#x27;t understand which one have the most benefits, as we are just two employees in Europe, and will maybe get 3 more over US (delocalised over US Territory, no actual office).<p>All the US business will be handle in US meaning revenue and taxes will be paid overthere.<p>For this purpose, we are also looking to determinate the best location for our company. I heard a lot about Delaware, Nevada and Wyoming for taxes reasons, is this where I should be looking at ?<p>As you guys have more experience over company creation I was wondering if you could help me or if you could point me to someone who could help us to put something in place.<p>I will go back to my research
Thank you guys.
======
jayess
Titusak -- I am a US-based business attorney and I can help out, or at least
help answer some questions. Please post your email address I'll get in touch.

------
Titusak
Thank you jayess, let's keep in touch.

